# abs pump 2003 Windstar ???



## TrapperL (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm, not totally familiar with that unit but if the dealer said it has their hydroboost system on it for the ABS, it's expensive. You might call around and see if you can find a rebuilt unit. The hydroboost is a separate unit from the power booster FWIW. If you look under the hood, you'll see the power booster on the firewall. Follow the 2 brake lines to another unit where 4 brakes lines come out. There's yer hydroboost. They can be a real pain to work on so this is not a DIY project unless you have access to a power bleeder and lots of DOT3 fluid.


----------

